# Cwmafon Pot Black



## ahicks560 (14 September 2010)

Hiiiii everyone, I'm completely new to this so PLEASE bear with me! 

Basically a couple of years ago I sold my beloved first horse called troy to someone called Philippa Margolin who I believed was going to show him. We were going to keep in touch but some where down the road we lost touch and I am dying to know how he is. 

After google-ing him I saw that he has competed in the NPS summer championships and came 1st and was reserve champ too     sooo proud of my big fella! Anyway, cut a long story short his reg owner is now ms G Evans! So therefore I'm guessing she has sold him (as this was a recent result) and not given me first refusal back (as was arranged at time of sale)!! 

So if anyone has any info on him at all or even any info on this ms G Evans (wether she is big on her showing or if anyone knows her)? I would be so so so happy to hear of it. His name is *Cwmafon Pot Black*, by *Penllwynuchel Mathonwy* out of* Cwmafon lady*. He is a striking black welsh sec D with a perfect white star and 4 even white socks! He should be about 5 1/2 yrs now, he has a freeze brand I had put on him as a yearling on his LHS saddle area of 'POTB' & I just really want to know how he is and that he's ok  

Thanks guys x


----------



## ahicks560 (14 September 2010)

Also I can email any photos to anyone who thinks they may have seen him around x


----------



## Cuffey (14 September 2010)

May be worth posting on Forums like Horse Gossip--more people into showing
I am sure other members on here will suggest good places to put your enquiry alongside Tracing Equines http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/horses/


----------



## ahicks560 (14 September 2010)

Thank you VERY much cuffey! much appreciated


----------



## R.A.H (15 September 2010)

I had a Philippa Margolin enquiring about a horse I had for sale a few months ago, She said she was living in Surrey I think, but was from Ross on Wye. She said she had a Welsh D that had to be retired early due to injury but can't remember his name. I might have her email address somewhere.


----------



## ahicks560 (15 September 2010)

OMG thatd be fab if u do have it. I think she must buy and sell because he's definitely showing under the ownership of someone else at the moment! Aug 24th he won the NPS summer champ M & M ridden class with owner rider Ms G Evans. 
Hopefully if u can find it I could ask where he is now or even what she managed to do with him. So did u manage to sell ur welshy?


----------



## ahicks560 (15 September 2010)

P.s. She told me about her retired welsh when she bought mine 4 years ago too x


----------



## MHOL (15 September 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/people/Philippa-Margolin/694388572

Profile of her jumping a black horse


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 September 2010)

Try contacting the Welsh Pony & Cob Society (is it still called that) presumably they would have changed his details into the ownership of Mrs G Evans.  Or even the secretary of the NPS, they may not feel able to give out her address but would maybe pass your details on.


----------



## R.A.H (15 September 2010)

ahicks560 said:



			OMG thatd be fab if u do have it. I think she must buy and sell because he's definitely showing under the ownership of someone else at the moment! Aug 24th he won the NPS summer champ M & M ridden class with owner rider Ms G Evans. 
Hopefully if u can find it I could ask where he is now or even what she managed to do with him. So did u manage to sell ur welshy?
		
Click to expand...

I sold my welshy, but not to Philipa. I'll send you a pm with her email. I did have her phone number but I deleted it a few weeks ago. Didn't think I'd ever be needing it again. Keeps us updated on how you get on.


----------



## ahicks560 (15 September 2010)

OMG fab news, someone has contacted off horsegossip to say that they personally know his owner and are going to let her know im looking for her!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ahicks560 (17 September 2010)

Good News! Troys owner has now got in touch with me! She said he is a superstar and is going to keep in touch!! OMG sooo happy!!!


----------



## JaneyP (18 September 2010)

What a lovely ending, really happy you have managed to get back in touch x


----------

